# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Heb ik MS of ALS?

## Angstig

Ik heb hele rare spiersamentrekkingen en tintelingen in mijn lichaam.

Ook heb ik een verdoofde vinger. Dit heb k aan mijn arst verteld. De arts zei dat een verdoofde vinger door een beknelde zenuw kon komen en dat het over ging.
Ook zei hij dat die spiersamentrekkngen onschuldig zijn.



Zelf ben ik bang dat ik MS of ALS heb, ik heb bijvoorbeeld moeite met slikken (maar dat kwam nadat ik iets over ALS had gelezen dus het kan ook gewoon door de angst zijn).



Ik leef al een paar dagen in pure angst, kan iemand mij helpen?

(Mijn eetlust is verdwenen en het grootste gedeelte wat er in gaat komt er ook uit.

Ik heb geen korts gehad.)

(ik denk dat ik hypogonder ben)

----------


## Aart

Als je echt wilt weten wat je heb, kun je een afspraak maken bij Natural-Body-Balance zij vindt wel wat voor een ziekte of probleem je heb.
www.natural-body-balance.nl voor meer informatie.

Aart

----------


## emma61

Aart heb jij aandelen in natural body balance of zo?

----------


## Aart

Hallo Emma,

Heb inderdaad een aandeel in Natural-Body-Balance.
Mensen die hier posten hebben een probleem en willen hier mee geholpen worden, en alles wat ik doe is een handreiking geven voor hun probleem.
Het is aan deze mensen zelf of ze hier iets mee doen of niet.
Met de kennis die ik nu heb na een aantal jaren, weet ik wel wat ik zou doen.

Mensen moeten het zelf ervaren, wat het is hoe bij Natural-Body-Balance behandeld te worden. 
Het is niet voor niets dat veel mensen soms 2 tot 3 uur rijden voor een behandeling. Dit doe je niet als je geen baat heb bij een behandeling.

Als ik hier niet schrijf weten mensen niet dat er meer mogelijkheden zijn om geholpen te worden.

De gedachte is bij de meeste mensen weer iemand die van mijn ellende wil profiteren. Wil deze gedachte graag uit de wereld helpen, dat dit zeker niet het geval is.

Hopelijk heb je nu iets meer achtergrondinformatie,

Met vriendelijke groet,
Aart

----------


## emma61

Bedankt,Aart maar ik zou eerst even willen adviseren langs de huisarts te 
gaan,het alternatieve circuit kan altijd nog he?
groetjes,Emma

----------


## Aart

Ben je daar dan nog niet geweest?

Aart

----------


## cellavie

Kan de huisarts je niet doorsturen naar een specialist dan? Lijkt me toch wel handig als je dit laat checken.

----------

